# how often should i feed my gsd?



## GSDforlife (Dec 21, 2011)

hi im john im 18 yrs old from philippines, ive got a new born gsd from a friend, its my first time to actually have a dog and tbh even though its my first time having one im really hooked up with this breed of dog which is gsd (i soo love them) and i actually decided to give them this BARF/Raw Feeding. so any tips how would i start?

i mean since his a new born puppy he's actually feeding on his mothers milk gonna get him after a week or two? after that what could you recommend for me to feed my puppy? and later on.

and of course since im on this BARF/Raw feeding program how many times should i feed my dog on a day? 

i actually thought of giving him a once a week meal of liver(sliced to cubes) with carrots(sliced to small cubes), peas, green leafy vegetables with sliced bananas, and ripped apples(sliced to cubes). is it a good idea? what do you think?

and yeah an advance thank you for all who would try to give me feedbacks and comments. this forum really helps alot.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He's a newborn? He really needs to stay with his mom and littermates until he's 8 weeks old.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

GSDforlife said:


> i mean since his a new born puppy he's actually feeding on his mothers milk gonna get him after a week or two?



:nono: :nono: :nono:

The puppy should be fed by its mother till at least 4 weeks of age. Then he still needs to stay with his mother and littermates till 8 weeks of age!


----------



## GSDforlife (Dec 21, 2011)

ohh is that so?? what about isf he's a month or 2 old? what do you think? how should i feed him?


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

For the next 8 weeks while your puppy stays with its mother,

please read the BARF threads here. The diet you describe is not appropriate. The threads and websites linked in them will set you on the correct road.

Good luck, and post pics _in 8 weeks!_


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Once your pup is weaned and leaves his littermates, AFTER 8 weeks of age, I would feed him 3-4 times per day until he is 6 months old. I then switch my pups to 2X per day. Some people feed their adult dogs 1 X per day. I feed 2X.


----------

